# 13 Jahre PCGH Gewinnspiel- Versand der Preise



## Kampftablette (25. November 2013)

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

da die Gewinner bereits Benachrichtigt wurden, dass sie bei dem Gewinnspiel anlässlich 13 Jahre PCGH Gewonnen haben, würde ich gerne wissen, wann ungefähr mit einem Versand der Preise gerechnet werden kann. 
Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## marvinj (26. November 2013)

Verdammt. Dann habe ich wieder nichts gewonnen :/


----------



## Jeretxxo (26. November 2013)

Kampftablette schrieb:


> Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,
> 
> da die Gewinner bereits Benachrichtigt wurden, dass sie bei dem Gewinnspiel anlässlich 13 Jahre PCGH Gewonnen haben, würde ich gerne wissen, wann ungefähr mit einem Versand der Preise gerechnet werden kann.
> Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.


 

Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Eikju (26. November 2013)

Hallo Kampftablette und Jeretxxo.

Erstmal danke, dass ihr euch meldet. Sofern ihr mir eine E-Mail als Antwort auf meine Gewinnmitteilung geschrieben habt, sollte euch diese Woche, spätestens aber Anfang nächster Woche der Gewinn erreichen. Gerne könnt ihr euch noch einmal bei mir melden. Dann kann ich euch auch die Gewinne nennen .

@marvinj: Nicht traurig sein. Es gibt sicherlich noch die ein oder andere Gelegenheit von der Glücksfee gezogen zu werden. Außerdem haben sich noch nicht alle Gewinner zurückgemeldet. Es ist also noch alles möglich .

Viele Grüße.


----------



## keulex (26. November 2013)

Heute morgen dachte ich noch, solltest mal nachfragen was sich so tut mit meinem angekündigten Gewinn - und schon steht hier die Antwort. Dann bekommen die " Glücklichen " ja bald Post. Bin schon gespannt, was da abgeliefert wird.


----------



## Harry70 (26. November 2013)

Dann warten wir mal die Post ab was es gibt.


----------



## TempestX1 (28. November 2013)

War dass das Gewinnspiel mit den Redakteuren? (Seit Ausgabe 11/2000 ?)


----------



## Harry70 (28. November 2013)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> War dass das Gewinnspiel mit den Redakteuren? (Seit Ausgabe 11/2000 ?)


 
 Ja es war das Gewinnspiel mit den Redakteuren!


----------



## DarkBlue (30. November 2013)

Gibt es irgendwo schon eine Auflösung des Gewinnspiels?


----------



## Marcimoto (1. Dezember 2013)

Menno. Wie oft hab ich in den letzten Tagen die Mails aktualisiert, ohne dass was kam 
Naja jetzt kommt die Weihnachtszeit, da gibt's ja Gewinnspiele generell wie Sand am mehr


----------



## DieLutteR (4. Dezember 2013)

Hat einer der Gewinner seinen Preis schon erhalten?
Bei mir rennt der Postbote irgendwie immer vorbei


----------



## keulex (4. Dezember 2013)

nein - ich wurde auch angeschrieben - Du hast gewonnen - ich habe auch sofort meine Adresse geschickt, aber bisher ignoriert der Postler mein Haus auch.


----------



## DieLutteR (5. Dezember 2013)

Also Post ist heute gekommen - "leider" ist es bei mir nur so ein mITX CoolCube-Gehäuse geworden - na ja...in 13 Jahren räume ich dann den Core i15 19600X ab!!!


----------



## wraith (9. Dezember 2013)

Hab auch das Cooltek-Gehäuse, aber wenigstens mal was gewonnen.


----------



## keulex (13. Januar 2014)

Ich warte immer noch - trotz Zusicherung von Dominik, daß mit der Adresse alles klar geht. Das der Gewinnspielpartner *vor* Weihnachten im Stress war ist schon klar, aber so langsam sollte sich dann doch was regen.

Mein Gewinn kam diese Woche ins Haus geflattert - Shadow Rock 2 - jetzt wird die Aufrüstung angegangen.


----------

